# Why does my husband push everyone away including his kids?



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

My h of 5 months has two kids. His son is 14 and his daughter is 12. He has not seen them since the wedding. He doesn't even call them. He finally decided he wanted to have them for Xmas two days before Xmas and his ex was very angry! As was I because we already had plans and he had never talked about seeing them despite my urgings. He has 50 50 custody so has no reason to not see them more. Today his ex allowed him to visit and he only stayed 3 hours! He wont talk to me about any of it and I don't understand what's going on with him ! He doesn't seem to understand y this affects me as well! I see a father who just quit being a father when it became tough and he got his feelings hurt and this scares me to think about having children with him! He doesn't seem to understand how this could bother me. I want to understand y he would just shut his kids out of his life but he gets angry and will not talk. I'm at my wits end and don't know what else to do. I've seen him push his kids outta his life and now it seems he is pushing me out too. When the going gets tough he quits. I just want to be able to understand and be there for him. Thanks for letting me vent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

He doesn't tell you because he doesn't want you to worry about his kids OR his ex wife already had an agreement that you have no right to involve kids issues. He's not pushing kids away. You don't even know what happened, it could be his ex wife made things happenen, so how can you just judge him a bad father?
Why would you view your husband a negative person, then why would you marry him if you have no trust in him? There's always some private agreement about kids between the divorced couple. If he doesn't want you to know and get involved, it's even better. Do you want to help taking care of his kids as your own?
His kids are already big, they know how to reach their Dad when they need their Dad's support. So don't you worry too much... It's really not necessary.


----------

